# Moments/conversation that drastically changed your views



## Monika H. (Aug 2, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!!

Generally, but not always, we go through our lives with a set of views and attitude that we develop early in our lives.
Although this largely depends on our personalities and character, we human beings are generally _dynamic animals, _in the sense that we change our attitude and adapt for better or worse in the face of drastic events in our lives, be them positive or negative.
This can be in a small scale, regarding our consideration of people we knew or things we approach; or our own ethical, political and moral compass.

Watching the :powerlevel:, you can share here events, moments, or even simple conversations that changed your perception of the world, life, things or people.


----------



## Cake Farts (Aug 2, 2018)

Seeing you with an anime pfp inspired me to go look up anime Nazi chicks to see if there’s any hentai related


----------



## MemeGray (Aug 2, 2018)

I used to class myself as a feminist, the idea that including women in video games or pushing for them to enter typically male only workplaces seemed like a step toward equality. Until I spoke to a girl I had been friends with since childhood about her career, she was adamant that working part time for 2 years in a cafe should make her eligible for a middle management position at a retail outlets main office because and I quote "They don't have any female managers". The level of entitlement from this person I respected and had grown up with just staggered me, I talked to other girls about it and most agreed with her thinking, citing things like equality and patriarchy. Also America should annex Canada and Mexico.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 2, 2018)

MemeGray said:


> Also America should annex Canada and Mexico


That seems quite a Fascist/Ultranationalist thing for a feminist to say.


----------



## Draza (Aug 2, 2018)

Being banned for the second time over a lewd waifu and being forced to be stuck with this av, made me realise that waifus just like women can get you in trouble and are simply worth your time. Time for me go my own way again, but this time by waifus.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 2, 2018)

A little old angry Chinese lady helped me become more open minded about trying new food.

At least twice a month my family would take us to eat at this little Asian restaurant run by a family. I was about 5 and every time I would get a burger because I was a picky little shit and my parents had gotten tired of me being a picky little shit, so they let me get a burger. Well I guess the grandma that ran the place got tired of the and wouldn't let me order a burger. "You order that every time. It boring, you boring. I'm going to get you something nice and you try it, if you don't like it it free." My dad laughed and thought this was a great deal, my mom approved hoping this would get me to try different things. So the old lady brought orange chicken, and sat there till I tired it. And I did, and liked it. She said, "See, it's good to try new things." And I got a free ice cream. And every time we went after I tired something new.

Now I'm the first to try something new. Fried alligator strips, give me, hunter friend just shot an emu and wants to make burgers, I'll bring the beer. Jokes on my mom, now I love curry, and she hates it, always asks how I can eat it. Thank you little old Chinese lady.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 2, 2018)

I've met three people that actually changed my view of life and how human beings can go on with life and overcome the most insurmountable difficulties; apart from my SO but that would be too long and powerlevel to put here.

The first person was a bartender I met when I was 16, and still go to his bar from time to time. He was very chatty and professional when serving drinks in his bar, and brought service to the tables. Seems fairly standard for a bartender, yes?
Well, he was completely blind. And not from birth, no. He got hit in the head in an accident and that compromised his sight. He told me it has been hard to reprise working, but he never gave up and now works basing everything on his sense of touch, hearing and smell.
This was very inspirational for me, there are persons, me included, that give up for even less.

The second was a patron of said bar, a cheery and friendly old man that helped me a lot in setting some things and chores in my house and I asked him how he managed to always be so happy-go and optimistic. He told me how he he had been a career soldier in his youth, and had participated both in the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan and the quelling of the Prague revolts. He told me he had saw so much blood and despair in those scenarios that he learned to cherish every moment of peace and tranquil life he could have from those moments onwards. In his own words "We can be real assholes in certain moments, but we have to try and be good people most of the time.".

The third was a girl I knew, of my age, with whom I was friends with and did not approve of my at the time girlfriend (now my wife). She constantly bashed her as needy, clingy, unstable and demanding; and although this is partially true, my greatest suspect was that she disliked her because she dig me.
Well, there was a moment where me and my SO had a very violent argument regarding how at times I can be brash, curt and keeping things to myself. Said argument occurred in front of friends and family, this girl included.
So, after my SO storms off and someone goes to console her, the girl takes me to the side because she wants to speak with me. I almost expected her to say that I was right, that I should have left my SO, that I needed someone more understanding, etc..
Instead, she roastes me telling me that I'm an idiot, insensible and selfish; that I did not recognize how lucky I was to have such a girl (my SO) that was that madly in love in with me, and that if I kept acting that way, then she would have been better off without me.
Still today she can't quite see my SO eye to eye, and my theory was that she scolded me that way because she genuinely cared about me and recognized that my SO was the right person for me.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 2, 2018)

Watching a white tourist in Brazil get robbed but be too afraid to of being called a racist to call the thief out. Weird world.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 2, 2018)

I was a card-carrying democrat who believed everyone deserved equal rights regardless of race or gender until Kiwi Farms showed me the way.  And then there was another time a transient taught me about edging.  Both had an equal impact on my life and drastically improved my bathroom time.


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 2, 2018)

When I was in like the 6th and 7th grade back in the early 90s I used to like to pretend I knew a lot about computers, basically a kind of wannabe hacker and such.  I would essentially just mess around and screw stuff up and had no idea what I was doing.  So one day in our crappy computer class the instructor, who was kind of an old crotchety asshole just suddenly went off on me, pretty well humiliated me in front of the whole class and pointed out how much of a stupid poser I was.

It made me angry.

I wanted to get back at the guy.

I wanted to show him up.

So then I spent the next summer doing absolutely nothing but learning about computers.  Every manual, every text book, any little tidbit of knowledge I could get my grubby little hands on I committed to memory.  Eventually I became just as knowledgeable as him and signed up for his computer class next year.  I was going to blow him away with everything I learned!  I was going to prove I wasn't a poser.  I was going to throw his insults and belittlement right back in his face!

...only that didn't happen.  Instead he very quickly recognized just how much I had learned and immediately started to treat me with respect and admiration.  Eventually he signed me on to a special class he had setup where we built the school's network, repaired all the computers and basically acted as free tech coordinators for the school district in exchange for various perks and entitlements.

What I got out of it all though, what I learned was... knowledge/information is respect... knowledge/information is power... knowledge/information is everything.  The more you learn, the more important you become to others.


----------



## OhGoy (Aug 2, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> What I got out of it all though, what I learned was... knowledge/information is respect... knowledge/information is power... knowledge/information is everything. The more you learn, the more important you become to others.


then how come i don't rule the world with my 200 IQ?


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 2, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> then how come i don't rule the world with my 200 IQ?



You obviously haven't watched enough Rick And Morty.

...or you lack motivation/drive.  Procrastination is a cruel mistress.


----------



## Piss Clam (Aug 2, 2018)

The Crack epidemic and daily reading about the wholesale slaughter that accompanied it.

Made me a stronger advocate for legalizing drugs.


----------



## Commander Keen (Aug 2, 2018)

When I was 13 years old I saw Starship Troopers at the theater and was like ", that's cool" and then went to research the movie. From that day forward I was a staunch nationalist, right-wing, fascist, goose-stepping Brownshirt. 

I'm only slightly joking. I was pretty liberal as a child and around the time I hit my teenage years I started shifting to a "fatherland first" mindset. I grew up in a democrat stronghold, that was actually rural, so I rebelled against the culture of my hometown by being right-leaning.


----------



## millais (Aug 2, 2018)

I wasn't that enthusiastic about Trump until I discovered two other very enthusiastic Trump supporters in my social circle. It was a very big surprise to me that I was not alone. The fact that they even existed in my social circle, which leaned heavily liberal due to simple fact of geography, made me much more optimistic about his prospects in 2016.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Aug 2, 2018)

Literally LiveLeak. Oh people can be REALLY fucked up people and you don't learn that anywhere else unless it happens to you. So basically I got the Red Pill or whatever meme pill thing from watching everyone Chimp Out over shit. But especially shows how fucked Islam was for me.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Aug 4, 2018)

I was a staunch Democrat, through my teenage years bought into the democrat's arguments against republicans, how they were hysterical liars that manipulated their way into power, ece. The 2016 election has brought a LOT of autism. I watched my family members and co workers, people I used to respect, lose their goddamn minds over benal bullshit because DRUMPF. I watched my party embrace progressively more insane ideals, embrace people that shout out racist remarks against white people and get away with it because FUCK WHITEY, and watched communist ideals be brought to the forefront of the democrats and actually be EMBRACED by my generation. 

It made me question my own political beliefs. I've gone from left wing to more center right, and much more nationalist and constitutionalist then a few years ago. I also distrust the media in general a lot more then I did as a teenager, where I thought the right's cries of the media being dishonest were the wailing of a party that was out of power. Which it sort of was, but at the same time it wasnt entirely wrong either.


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 4, 2018)

Probably the Kiwi Farms, but also one of my best friends whose skill to find weird news ended up making me question everything and not be too naive.


----------



## Gone_Fission (Aug 4, 2018)

Honestly, I've probably done a full lap around the political spectrum since I was a teen, going from Republican conservative, to libertarian/borderline An-Cap, to liberal, to social democrat, to marxist-Leninist, to anarchist, to Left-communism (aka actual Marxism). Now I'm probably a socially moderate/civil libertarian who favors social democratic and pro-environment policies. Actually reading Marx himself and not his autistic idiot followers greatly clarified how fundamentally radical the transition from capitalism to socialism actually is, and how all the "socialists" put there are really just welfare capitalists and co-op fetishists. Since I personally don't see any viable way to currently make our global capitalist economy into a socialist one, I'd much rather push for an ecologically and economically sustainable form of capitalism, as much h as that is possible.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 4, 2018)

When I was younger and in my early 20's I wanted to help homeless people that I saw. Until I saw most of the ones that are in California and saw that most of them didn't want real help.


----------



## Gone_Fission (Aug 4, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> When I was younger and in my early 20's I wanted to help homeless people that I saw. Until I saw most of the ones that are in California and saw that most of them didn't want real help.



California homeless are a feral menace.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 4, 2018)

Gone_Fission said:


> California homeless are a feral menace.



I used to give homeless people money on the street. The recent Santa Ana homeless encampment completely turned me the other way after hearing the horror stories of people who lived in that city. They were a menace and didn't want help, just handouts.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Aug 5, 2018)

A few years ago, I had considered myself "pro-choice". I didn't see any real problem with abortion until I came across a video titled "The Silent Scream", which is basically an ultrasound of an abortion.  It looked to me as though the baby was trying to escape the instrument of its death.  It can be argued that it's just "reflex arcs, it's not really feeling anything", but let me say this: all pain you feel is "just a reflex arc" being interpreted by the brain as pain. It could be argued that it's just a clump of cells, but so is everyone else. "Consciousness doesn't exist for them"... who's to say? Babies react to all sorts of things in the womb. In a life of working in medicine, I saw some things that were horrific, but nothing turned my stomach like watching that video. I've been adamantly "pro-life" since.


Another good one was when I was standing in line at Walmart with my daughter, who's still an infant. A kind old man behind me struck up a conversation and out of nowhere, he says "You have three seconds to answer.  The angel of the Lord comes to you and says 'I will take your life, or hers. Choose.'" I automatically answer that of course it could take me.  He asks the same question, but with my father. I hesitate, and without stopping he repeats the question, but with my mother. My head is wrapped with questions, wondering if my parents would want that, who would take care of my daughter, etc, too much to react in time to a thought experiment.

The gentleman then says "That's the difference between a parent's love and a child's love. You are unthinkingly ready to sacrifice yourself for your child, but not your parents. She will never love you the way you love her. And that's okay. That's the way it's supposed to be. If she did, she'd never leave. We're not meant to remain with our parents." It really made me appreciate my parents in a way I hadn't before.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 5, 2018)

As a child I used to go to Mass with my mother every Sunday. My father never came with us so one day I asked him why he never came to church with us and he said, "Church is for people too lazy to work and too scared to steal." That fucked with me for awhile but I got over it. What kinda shit is that to tell an 11 year old ?


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 5, 2018)

The most profound moments in my life are the most incommunicable. 

So fuck it. 

My life? My life is nothing. Identity, purpose, culture,politics, "self"...all is void, and everyone obsessed with such things is running around in a frantic circle chasing nothing. These days I feed the cat, brew some coffee,  and watch the sky get darker. All the analysis in the world does a fat lot of good. The smartest people I've met are the most delusional. If you're analyzing the sex you ain't making love are you, loser?


----------



## 1864897514651 (Aug 6, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> [redacted]



That is sad. A father that lacks charity so profoundly that he would rather his wife and child commit mortal sins against the Seventh Commandment than fulfill their Sunday obligation. Yeah, just sad. I hope he has changed since then.


----------



## HazamA (Aug 15, 2018)

Vivid/Lucid Dreams !


----------



## 160048 (Sep 20, 2020)

It was when the protests started that i really got radicalized. I realized no one cared about anyone else, its all a farce. Everyone is inherently greedy, its human nature. I want to strangle almost everyone in the white house, anyone who is any percent corrupt should get a firing squad. I absolutely hate all this neo lib/ neo con polices we have right now. I hate Donald trump because of how anti american he is. He only loves himself and yet half of this godforsaken country thinks he is chrism reborn, yet i'm sure he has never read the bible once in his life.  The republican party is a shell of its former self and its disgusting.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 20, 2020)

At one of my very first factory jobs my boss's crack dealer came in and pistol whipped him by the big sink.

 It was then I decided to only pretend to give a shit about supervisors there,I can direct myself better and just humor their stupid shit.


----------



## 160048 (Sep 20, 2020)

Letthepowerofgoutcompelyo said:


> At one of my very first factory jobs my boss's crack dealer came in and pistol whipped him by the big sink.
> 
> It was then I decided to only pretend to give a shit about supervisors there,I can direct myself better and just humor their stupid shit.





			https://www.marxists.org/archive/marx/works/download/pdf/Capital-Volume-I.pdf


----------



## PaleTay (Sep 29, 2020)

I had a fight with one of my (former) best friends in university because she was convinced I was mad at her for some reason. She was super depressed because we stopped being friends that she bombed the semester, but I never felt anything negative towards her.

Before that, I had been on the boat that women didn't feel real "love" and that's why they moved on so quickly from relationships and such. Afterwards, I felt that women were just petty enough to ruin their own happiness and mental health over a dream, a rumor, or some bad advice from another miserable person.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 30, 2020)

I said something that made the schoolheadmaster so angry that he pointed threateningly at me and said in front of half the school: "you know what your problem is? You don't know your place!"

I could see that he instantly regretted speaking so savagely. He almost started to apologize or backtrack a little. I just thanked him. He said exactly what I needed to hear and he was exactly right.

Three years later I was teaching at the school, but at least then it was my place to meddle with the methods used.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Oct 2, 2020)

Having to work with a tranny in a professional setting peaked me on left rhetoric.  The troon I worked monopolized attention from the boss, would bring up celebrities just to dog them for being transphobic, wore programming socks, got mad at me for saying Buffalo Bill in Silence of the Lambs was funny.  Always talking over me.  Always bitching about fellow employees who seemed fine otherwise.  Until then, I was a perfect liberal handmaiden, but working with that tranny crumbled my entire belief system and I even plan to vote for Trump this year.   #fuckem !


----------



## NotWeasel (Oct 2, 2020)

This obscure female podcaster I sometimes listen to has this thing about how you shouldn't waste time on what ifs because you don't have a time machine.
It changed my life. Not fretting about the past is a huge lifechanger and incredibly freeing.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 2, 2020)

I'd say several moments just conversing here, one lesson i've learned is to either do something or don't.... noone needs to know the progress of a personal project. 

Thats just one Example.


----------



## Klaptrap (Oct 2, 2020)

I had this awesome ex special forces guy as a professor once. I never really treated school or responsibilities with any respect until one day when he was returning papers he just said "you're better than this," while handing mine back. Looking back now that was the beginning of years of hard personal growth. I wish I could see the guy again and say thanks.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 2, 2020)

More of a gradual realization than a singular event, but stay awhile and listen...

I used to think of myself as pretty left politically. I was for free speech, I didn't care if the gays wanted to get married, I thought we needed to be more environmentally aware ect.... Typical left leaning talking points. I had a 'live and let live' mentality, that if someone isn't hurting anyone or potentially causing harm in their actions, it's nobody's business what they choose to do with their lives.

Since the last decade, the left to me has done a complete turnaround on everything I thought they stood for. Free speech is only okay when it's to parrot their views, anyone else is some sort of -cist/-phobe/-ist hatemonger. The sheer authoritarianism, cognitive dissonance from them and absolute refusal to listen to differing views or admit another side may have a point on something made me take a look at why I was still involved with this party of immature, myopic hypocrites.

Came to realize my political affiliations lie more in libertarian beliefs than liberal ones and now just refer to myself as a libertarian if asked.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 2, 2020)

JustFuckinaDude said:


> A few years ago, I had considered myself "pro-choice". I didn't see any real problem with abortion until I came across a video titled "The Silent Scream", which is basically an ultrasound of an abortion.  It looked to me as though the baby was trying to escape the instrument of its death.  It can be argued that it's just "reflex arcs, it's not really feeling anything", but let me say this: all pain you feel is "just a reflex arc" being interpreted by the brain as pain. It could be argued that it's just a clump of cells, but so is everyone else. "Consciousness doesn't exist for them"... who's to say? Babies react to all sorts of things in the womb. In a life of working in medicine, I saw some things that were horrific, but nothing turned my stomach like watching that video. I've been adamantly "pro-life" since.
> 
> 
> Another good one was when I was standing in line at Walmart with my daughter, who's still an infant. A kind old man behind me struck up a conversation and out of nowhere, he says "You have three seconds to answer.  The angel of the Lord comes to you and says 'I will take your life, or hers. Choose.'" I automatically answer that of course it could take me.  He asks the same question, but with my father. I hesitate, and without stopping he repeats the question, but with my mother. My head is wrapped with questions, wondering if my parents would want that, who would take care of my daughter, etc, too much to react in time to a thought experiment.
> ...


Until I think the 1980s it was believed that babies did not feel pain at all until about one year old. They would perform invasive surgery on babies with absolutely no anesthesia at all, and the baby would just suffer. I have no idea how they rationalized the screams. This is what I think about whenever pro-choice people dehumanize fetuses and pretend to be scientific about it.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 3, 2020)

Wasn't really one singular thing for me.


Seeing centrist libertarians like Kekistanis being declared alt-rightists
Seeing people who openly support ISIS walking around free in the west while seeing 90-year-old German WW2 veterans going to prison (and of course dying shortly after)
Being told that traditional Christianity is horrible and oppressive by the same people who support Islam
Seeing joggers brutalizing innocent whites being ignored by the (((media))) while the same kind of people getting shot by police becomes an understandable reason for riots
Court enabled harassment of Christians minding their own business such as the Christian baker
Having white bashing in every single media outlet being acceptable, while also being told you need to worry about "microaggressions"
Increasingly extreme degeneracy becoming acceptable (e.g. LGBTQ(insert random shit here))
Seeing churches getting put on hit lists for not accepting homosexuality 
Jewish megacorps supporting violent communists attacking people in the streets
Constant historical alterations to maximize white wrongdoing while completely eliminating any and all non-white wrongdoing
Jewish megacorps colluding to get rid of any and all wrong think
Coming home from war (for Pissreal of course) and then being told "I'm privileged" by leftists trust fund babies in college
Being told it doesn't matter that every western nation now has at least a few rapidly expanding non-western colonies, while also being told about the horrors of colonialism
Not being able to go to my local shartmart, which pushed out every other store in the area without hearing a hundred different foreign languages 
Seeing Jews on social media calling for the deaths of all whites while also seeing random dumb boomers getting permabanned for dumb shit
Destruction of any white monument being praised by the (((media))) while Moshe Shekelburg's attempt to draw a swastika on yet another MLK memorial gets blasted everywhere
Overt brainwashing of kids to hate white culture in schools mostly paid for by whites
Seeing the wanton cruelty of the people favored by supposed "representative" western governments


----------



## Eris! (Oct 3, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Wasn't really one singular thing for me.
> 
> 
> Seeing centrist libertarians like Kekistanis being declared alt-rightists
> ...


I don't hate them because they do this shit. I hate them because they do this shit while lying through their teeth about doing it. I hate them because they expect me to still play by the rules. I hate them because they genuinely seem to think they can lie to your face one day about something you know is a lie, then say "I never lie!" the next day.


----------



## Grundlejungle (Oct 3, 2020)

I was in the Boy Scouts when I was a lad, and I distinctly remember being a bit of a little bitch (In my defense I was 12) until one of the older scouts said this to me:
"Absolutely fucking no one gives a shit about your lame ass fucking feelings, you whiny little faggot. Suck it the fuck up, and shut the fuck up."


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 3, 2020)

Grundlejungle said:


> I was in the Boy Scouts when I was a lad, and I distinctly remember being a bit of a little bitch (In my defense I was 12) until one of the older scouts said this to me:
> "Absolutely fucking no one gives a shit about your lame ass fucking feelings, you whiny little faggot. Suck it the fuck up, and shut the fuck up."


Most of life's problems can be solved by simply not being a bitch.


----------



## c-no (Oct 3, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> More of a gradual realization than a singular event, but stay awhile and listen...
> 
> I used to think of myself as pretty left politically. I was for free speech, I didn't care if the gays wanted to get married, I thought we needed to be more environmentally aware ect.... Typical left leaning talking points. I had a 'live and let live' mentality, that if someone isn't hurting anyone or potentially causing harm in their actions, it's nobody's business what they choose to do with their lives.
> 
> ...


I have those sort of views and I still would but the latter half of the last decade makes me just feel like the political situations are nothing more than a reason for me to distrust politicians in their promises, Add to that seeing how people could try to go on about shit like "saving the West"  and "crypto-fascism" and "apolitical means you stand for a status quo." Much as those could be true to any of them, I feel there's no difference in their screechings aside from what wing they lean on and they just turn out to be excuses for some tard to screech at a black guy dating a white chick or some tard screech at a guy thinking some stupid shit related to video games journalism was just some stupid shit and not some sort of "hate campaign against women and minorities."


----------



## MrJokerRager (Oct 5, 2020)

Impeachment just completely broke me. It just made no damn sense as I was still a 2016 style Bernie Bro at the time. I didn't go full retard like the 2020 ones did. There were leftists who made way better arguments for impeachment but it seemed to me the democrats would not touch those topics since it would make them lose momey from their donors along with neocons joining the democrats after Trump decided not to invade Iran. 

Also got banned from leftist subreddits despite thinking of myself as a liberal and being called a right winger.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 5, 2020)

A fucking Horrid Henry book, I shit you not. There was a story in one of the books when I was a little kid where Henry and his family go to a fancy French restaurant where menu is all in French. Henry's stuck up rich cousin dares him to order escargot, doing a double double bluff of them being snails. He gets a bowl of snails, eats them...and thinks they are delicious. Pestered my parents to try escargot, they said "no but why don't you try Chinese style frog legs when we go out and eat"...taking the lesson from that book as a kid, I tried it...and what do you know, frogs legs were delicious. After that, tried damn near everything - durian, duck tongue, squid ink pasta, crocodile, eventually got some escargot as an adult, and that kids book was right, they are delicious with butter and herbs.

Interactions with modern western women and seeing the metoo movement 180'd my opinion on marriage for the foreseeable future. Went to the UK from SEA doe eyed and thinking about marrying young, Seeing women seriously fuck over friends, or openly tell me shit like "I'm going to accept the date so I can order all the best food and then leave him with the bill", or attempt solicit me or someone else for sex in front of their boyfriend/ex to spite them really opened the eyes to how toxic the modern woman is. Also know 3 guys who got metoo'd, or they attempted to metoo because of a regretful 1 night stand, or they partner found them cheating, and one got an STD because his feminist gf had 2 guys on the side. Until this shit fixes itself, or I get to an older age where priorities shift...no thanks, I can do without marriage, and I generally find myself with low tolerance for relationship bs. Bad run/encounters? Probably, but that's still going to take some time for me to change my mind on the state of women and marriage for the time being.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Oct 6, 2020)

I could say there are a million 

>lost a scholarship and went home to an abusive family for school and work
> get screwed out of FAFSA because mom thought I sucked too much ass at life s ok i couldn't go back to school after that year
>joined Army Reserve, reclassed out of OSUT, aunt probably committed suicide while I was in because she figured I'd screw up again
> almost got screwed out of an inheritance and cheap rent by my grandmother trying to screw my mom (her daughter) and so I essentially led a coup against her

My adult life has had some turbulence.


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 6, 2020)

This one probably changed me for the worse, but I was working a shift with a supervisor I respected at one of my old jobs, and I was trying to get across why I didn't trust a number of new policies the company was implementing. Without getting into irrelevant detail, I refused to take the company's explanations at face value and continuously asserted that they must have had some ulterior motive for each new directive. Insert your choice of explanation here; just covering their asses, some executive in an office a thousand miles away though it sounded like a cool idea, some committee okayed it for some arbitrary reason, etc. That's not the important part.

Pretty clearly fed up with my resistance on the subject, he turned to me and pointedly said _"You have resisted change every single time it happens here._" I kind of just just emotionlessly replied "Yeah." and got back to whatever it was I was working on. But on the ride home and over my drink once I got back to my desk, I realized that not only was he right about that; I've resisted change virtually my entire life, and over a few more drinks I realized that a lot of the fucking changes in my life have been extremely negative. If something positive happens, something immediately worse occurs to counterbalance it. I still remain at a loss for what to do about it. Just live in fear that tomorrow will be worse even though it has no reason to? Just disconnect and try to live in apathy? All from such a relatively simple accusation too.


----------

